# 28 Hole DH Rim?



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello all! I have a set of havoc wheels that I would like to rebuild because the hubs still work good and I have extra sets of bearings for them laying around as well. I just am having a hard time finding any DH rims that are 28 hole. Any insight/help would be awesome.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a HAVOC set that I bought on closeout and it just survived its first season. 

An option is to purchase Carbon DH rims from light bicycle and order 28 holes. Another is to order the same rims from Easton itself. 

Do you have the set that has tapered spokes (2.3-2.0mm)? If so, have you found spokes for them?


----------



## O'Peeler (Mar 31, 2007)

You can get the DT Swiss EX 471's in a 28h.

DT Swiss - EX 471


----------



## Trasselkalle (Sep 5, 2014)

The E-512 is a bit tougher if you wanted to use for DH, but it is still not classified as a DH rim (all DT rims that are DH classified are 32 or 36 hole).


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

Was looking at some wheel sets the other day and saw Sun ADD was 28 hole.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so upset right now. I found an ADD rim off chain reaction and put it in my cart. I needed to find something for another 15 dollars to get free shipping so I just looked around for a bit and by the time I tried to check out they had sold all remaining inventory. Talk about horrible luck. Now I can't find another one to save my life.


----------



## Trasselkalle (Sep 5, 2014)

mixmastamikal said:


> I am so upset right now. I found an ADD rim off chain reaction and put it in my cart. I needed to find something for another 15 dollars to get free shipping so I just looked around for a bit and by the time I tried to check out they had sold all remaining inventory. Talk about horrible luck. Now I can't find another one to save my life.


This one or this one? Both are still available.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

They had the rim only for $85 which is what I wanted so I could lace it to my Havoc hub.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a set of ADD pro for sale for $250 if thats any help...90% new condition. my ad is pb.


----------



## Trasselkalle (Sep 5, 2014)

Ah - then I see. I know CRC is sometimes bad keeping track of what you have in the shopping cart, so I thought it might just be that.

I guess this one is an option. It's not rated for DH though so the ADD would have been better.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

In case It helps anyone else I found a solution that I hope will work pretty well. I ordered some Spank Spike Race 28 Enduro that are available in 28 hole. They are not a DH specific rim but they were only $51 a piece so hopefully they hold up ok.


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

I know this thread is old, but I stumbled across it and I'm looking for the same thing. Any other options out there now for a decent 28 hole DH rim?


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

The SPank spike enduro held up really well for me over a season + of riding and is still a really good wheelset I just converted my DH bike over to 27.5 so it currently is just sitting my garage. Are you looking for a 28 hole 26" inch rim or 27.5. If it is 26 I would say go for the spank it is a really good rim.

Spank Spike RACE28 Enduro 26" Rim > Components > Wheel Parts > Rims | Jenson USA


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

mixmastamikal said:


> The SPank spike enduro held up really well for me over a season + of riding and is still a really good wheelset I just converted my DH bike over to 27.5 so it currently is just sitting my garage. Are you looking for a 28 hole 26" inch rim or 27.5. If it is 26 I would say go for the spank it is a really good rim.
> 
> Spank Spike RACE28 Enduro 26" Rim > Components > Wheel Parts > Rims | Jenson USA


Thanks, I'm converting to 27.5, I have the same Easton Havoc DH hub, how did it hold up? I'll just have to change the spokes to fit 650b.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

It held up really well and I am bot gentle on rims, in the least bit. I am currently running the Spank Subrosa's (27.5) and they have held up really well over the last season. So I am pretty happy with spank rims in general. I see that they make the Spike Enduro, rim in a 28 hole 27.5 variant so I am willing to bet it is one of your best options.


----------

